# My Shed Repair and Upgrade



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

In 2002, I built a storage shed in my back yard. 120 sq ft was the max allowed, so I made the shed 10x12 with a 5/12 roof pitch to match the house.

Now 13 years later, the corner trim, the fascia boards and the doors need to be replaced. I don't know if Spring has sprung just yet, but we have had some nice sunny days lately with temps in the mid-upper 70's. That got me started building new doors. After taking a few measurements, I drew up my "plans" in Sketchup and started slinging sawdust.

This time around, I caulked and primed everything and then gave the doors a good coat of paint.

I installed new 72 inch x 3 inch piano hinges and installed the doors. Luckily, as planned, the doors fit perfectly. :dance3:

With the doors on, and warm sunny days, I turned my attention to the storage inside the building. We started pulling everything out so new shelving could be built and installed. some of the original shelving was dismantled or cut away to make room for wider shelves.

One real problem area has been our garden tools - rakes, shovels, hoes, and several spare handles that were just piled in a corner. A complete fail. After doing some internet searching, I devised a plan to remedy our situation.

The new shelving is staggered to allow for storage of different size containers and other objects of my affection!

The garden tools got a couple of new racks built from 2x4's and 1 1/8 inch closet rod material (see plan pics). The hole I drilled for the rod pieces was slightly larger than the dowel, so I drilled a pilot hole and drove a 2 1/2 inch pocket screw through the edge of the 2x4 and the dowel pinning it in place.

The rack for the long handled tools was also made from 2x4's cut at a 10 deg angle and screwed to a center board. Then it was screwed to the plywood on the wall and into the stud behind it with a 3 inch wood screw.

Then, I recycled some leftover PVC pipe I have had since the late 1990's; still new and unused. I cut up pieces of four inch and 1 1/2 inch, drilled access holes in each piece, then attached them to a board. The board was screwed to the studs to make a sturdy, and handy, rod rack. 

The last rack was built specifically to allow folding chairs to hang from them. One last 2x4 is perfect for hanging beach chairs in the carry bags.

We definitely have more room to store more stuff now. :dance3::lol:

I'll post some finished pics once the rest of the repairs are complete.
Mike


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice job on the shed repairs. But it looks like someone else did the work while you took pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work . I will have to implement some of your ideas into my shed . Would be nice to have some kind of order in there lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

fire65 said:


> Nice job on the shed repairs. But it looks like someone else did the work while you took pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Well, I am a photographer! :yes4:

Thanks. At least we are a little better organized. Now the cold front has blown in with rain, so it will be a few days before I can get back out there and finish up.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Lots of good ideas there Mike. I need to organize my shed so I can use these!
Thanks!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave says: "Lots of good ideas there Mike"

I agree!!!!
Sid


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

That is what I call getting maximum use of your space.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Extra Help*



MT Stringer said:


> In 2002, I built a storage shed in my back yard. 120 sq ft was the max allowed, so I made the shed 10x12 with a 5/12 roof pitch to match the house.
> 
> Now 13 years later, the corner trim, the fascia boards and the doors need to be replaced. I don't know if Spring has sprung just yet, but we have had some nice sunny days lately with temps in the mid-upper 70's. That got me started building new doors. After taking a few measurements, I drew up my "plans" in Sketchup and started slinging sawdust.
> 
> ...


I like the last picture. So you got some help heh!
Here's another idea, although looking at yours , it seems you have more storage in a smaller space.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I wish I could get some help. However, mine is an excellent watcher and sidewalk superintendent! 

Roy


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike...Looks like you got it organized quite well. One of the things I have discovered about building a storage shed is that the _wood shrinks and causes the storage space to get smaller and smaller as the wood dries. _

My shop and shed were so big and roomy when I first built them...but as time passed they got smaller and crowded.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Greg. I think you are right about the shrinkage! 

Here are a couple more drawings of the shelving I built. After building the wide shelf across the rear of the building (the one my sweetie was installing), I built one of these shelves for each side. I designed them so they would be a little lower than the rear shelf, and they would be attached to the rear shelf. That created a drop down self that gives us more options for storing stuff.

Heh, heh, on another note, the media was going crazy yesterday evening and this morning. Snow flakes were being reported in the Houston area. 

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And here is the drawing of the hanging rack. I hung the folding chairs upside by the frame over two of the boards. And the beach chairs that had their own pouch were hung over the single board.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

I think you're going to be buying more of those good suppers Mike. It looks like she is going to keep helping. A lot of us feel really badly for your temps and a few snowflakes. NOT !!!
Dennis


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

64 ford said:


> I think you're going to be buying more of those good suppers Mike. It looks like she is going to keep helping. A lot of us feel really badly for your temps and a few snowflakes. NOT !!!
> Dennis


Yes sir. I can do that! In fact, one of our daughters is coming in this weekend from Oklahoma to attend a wedding, so it appears I will be springing for boiled crawfish at one of the local restaurants. Sounds like a family get-to-gether coming up. :dance3:


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Greg. I think you are right about the shrinkage!
> 
> Here are a couple more drawings of the shelving I built. After building the wide shelf across the rear of the building (the one my sweetie was installing), I built one of these shelves for each side. I designed them so they would be a little lower than the rear shelf, and they would be attached to the rear shelf. That created a drop down self that gives us more options for storing stuff.
> 
> ...


Snowflakes in Houston...I guess Houston is giving the Northeast a run for their money.
My wife and I are doing a show in Houston in the latter part of March...hope the snowflakes melt by then:fie:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Snowflakes in Houston...I guess Houston is giving the Northeast a run for their money.
> My wife and I are doing a show in Houston in the latter part of March...hope the snowflakes melt by then:fie:


When and where? I will try to make it out to see you.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> When and where? I will try to make it out to see you.


Hey Mike...we will be at the Bayou City Art Fest in Memorial Park.. It is March 27, 28 & 29. I hope you are able to come by and visit.
What lumber yards do you recommend around there?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Hey Mike...we will be at the Bayou City Art Fest in Memorial Park.. It is March 27, 28 & 29. I hope you are able to come by and visit.
> What lumber yards do you recommend around there?


I have been buying my hardwood at Clark's in the Heights.
Clark's Houston Hardwoods, Exotic Woods, Custom Milling, Mouldings, Lumber - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.

I will try to make it out. 
Good luck
Mike


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have been buying my hardwood at Clark's in the Heights.
> Clark's Houston Hardwoods, Exotic Woods, Custom Milling, Mouldings, Lumber - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.
> 
> I will try to make it out.
> ...


I will check them out. Are you familiar with Houston Hardwoods?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I will check them out. Are you familiar with Houston Hardwoods?


No sir, I haven't been there. My excuse is Clarks is closer to home.


----------



## Peohguy (Oct 22, 2012)

You dunn good!
Den


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Those are some good ideas Mike. I don't have a shed but 
could think about borrowing your ideas for the garage.

Bryan


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Those are some good ideas Mike. I don't have a shed but
> could think about borrowing your ideas for the garage.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan. I have been looking for something to draw. Let me know if I can help.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/58993-need-new-project-draw-round-2-a.html

Mike


----------



## pathfinder027 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice job on the shed upgrade, Mike.


----------

